# Custom paint job - custom bike



## xcridin (Jul 15, 2006)

Thinking seriously about going with a custom ride in the near future. Currently riding a new but vintage style frank moser steel frame and fork. Love the ride of the steel but wanted to consider some different styles of custom bikes.

Considering the following builds:
Strong
Waterford

Anybody with a custom rig and custom paint, lets see it.
Also, any suggestions of custom builders that people have had success with that I should consider would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## toph17 (Oct 22, 2006)

not sure where you live but there's a great shop for anything road bikes in lambertville nj. they do a lot of custom stuff even paint and have frames from a lot of euro manufacturers. i've seen some of their work and it is second to none. here's the url > www.wheelfineimports.com


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xcridin said:


> Thinking seriously about going with a custom ride in the near future. Currently riding a new but vintage style frank moser steel frame and fork. Love the ride of the steel but wanted to consider some different styles of custom bikes.
> 
> Considering the following builds:
> Strong
> ...


My suggestions.

http://curtlo.com/
http://www.serotta.com/
http://www.ifbikes.com/
http://www.oswaldcycleworks.com/index.html

Have first hand experience with Serotta (1990 Colorado). Still ride it, still love it. Their current steel model is the CDA. Around $2500/ frameset.

Curtlo uses S3 tubing and fillet brazes - one color for $985/ frame.

IF's Crown Jewel SE is around $2300/ frameset - TIG welded, but very nice workmanship.

If you're not in a hurry and prefer lugged frames, Tom Oswald is a good bet. Last time I checked, his wait time was 18 months.


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

You can check out http://www.grognardbikeco.com inc seatpost and Ithink paint is done by http://www.keithandersoncycles.com/KAC.com/Custom_Bicycle_Painting_by_Keith_Anderson.html
the owner of Grognard is a good guy you gives a lot back to the community.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying a custom bike.
I'm pretty sure that I'm going with Nobilette.

As for paint... check out the Spectrum site
http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/

there are some great paint jobs in there.
-jim


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

My new Indy Fab.... custom paint and custom geometry.







The paint is as perfect as I have ever seen. Two thumbs way up!


----------

